# ALERT !! Rebar in water Colorado River



## Rock-a-fella (May 27, 2014)

Location: 

Colorado river below South Canyon, halfway between boat ramp and Canyon Creek RR bridge. RIVER RIGHT !! 

In this stretch of water:

CalTopo - Backcountry Mapping Evolved


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Also, thanks for sharing that topo map. Wasn't aware of that one. Pretty sweet!


----------

